# Craigslist pet section...



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I decided to scour the local craigslist curious to see what they have in their pet section and some of the listings are just ridiculous...example:



> So I need to find a new home for my lab. His name is Dusty, and he is 7 years old. *My 13 month old daughter seems to be allergic to flea bites, and is breaking out in hives.* This is honestly the best dog ever. He has been trained, and is extremely obedient. He loves people, and is great around children of all ages. I hate to do this, but I have to watch out for my daughter's health first. He needs a family, a good back yard to stretch his legs, and someone to feed him and rub his belly. Can email pics.
> 
> ps....he is a full blooded, dark chocolate, block head, otter tale, picture perfect lab


This really makes me wonder about the fate of humanity. How stupid can someone be? If he's the best dog ever you can't invest in flea preventatives? There are several like that- its incredible how ignorant people can be and yet have internet access...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I see stupid ads all of the time. I should stop reading the pet classifieds, but I just keep torturing myself! There are always mixed breeds (or unregistered, badly bred "purebreds") "up for stud," or wanted ads for a stud dog to impregnate someone's purebred dobe or Cavalier ("papers not necessary!"), which irritates me. And yesterday I saw an ad for a pregnant female American Eskimo/Pom mix up for sale for $200. It didn't say what breed of dog the father was. Sigh.


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

not everyone considers pets a part of the family, just an accessory, which is beyond me. =(

someone tried to make me feel wrong for loving my dogs too much when i told them that i was going to get a baby bed for them. i don't love them too much, i believe the typical dog owner doesn't love them enough.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I know what you mean. One time a woman posted a three-legged dog on CL because her daughters were "Creaped out" at the fact that he was missing a leg, and that they wanted a "normal" dog.


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

The ads for my city are full of people wanting free pit bulls/rotts, and some of the ads even say they don't care if the dogs mixed so long as "it looks like what I want my dog to look like." If you can't afford to pay the shelter fee to save one, you probably can't afford the type of training/shelter neccesary to raise a friendly, safe aggressive-breed dog. I am pretty sure people are snatching up free pit bulls for dog fighting or showing off to their friends, and there always seems to be a steady supply of them since these ignorant owners contribute to the bad rep that lands these dogs in shelters and first on the list to be put down.

I'm opposed to BSLs, but I'd dedicate my life to supporting any town that put down some of its more idiotic people.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Bones said:


> I decided to scour the local craigslist curious to see what they have in their pet section and some of the listings are just ridiculous...example:
> 
> 
> 
> This really makes me wonder about the fate of humanity. How stupid can someone be? If he's the best dog ever you can't invest in flea preventatives? There are several like that- its incredible how ignorant people can be and yet have internet access...


If you send me the link, I will respond to the post with an inquiry as to why they don't just invest into some flea treatment and preventative, and I will educate them on why that is better than getting rid of "the best dog ever". 


I occasionally torture myself looking through CL ads too. It really does sicken me to see many of those posts and the level of sheer irresponsibility of some people. I really hate the BYBs of which there are plenty, of course, but what I think are the saddest are those advertising to get rid of a pet because they just had a baby, or they don't have the time, or their homeowner's insurance won't let them have that kind of dog, or they are moving and can't have a dog. 

I know we can't always plan for every eventuality, but when I got Bella, I set it in my mind that I was going to think of her just like I would one of my kids, and there was not going to be a situation crop up in my life that would make me consider getting rid of her where I wouldn't first ask myself the question, "What would I do with my kid in this situation?" 

Insurance won't let me have this kind of dog? Get new insurance. Landlord won't let me have a dog? Find another house. I'm not having another baby, but even if I could, it wouldn't be a consideration for getting rid of my dog - that's stupid to me. And if I didn't have the time, I wouldn't have gotten the dog in the first place.

Some people just don't think at all. Now, the ONLY situation where I can think that I would have to rehome Bella would be if I got terminally ill and was going to inevitably die. In that case, she would be carefully rehomed, and I would handpick her new home, not put her on CL! And she would go to her new home AFTER I died. Simple as that.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Now that I've seen the alligator being re-homed on there, I don't look any more. I've seen it all now.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Ugh. I actually saw an ad posted by someone who said she needed to give her Maltese mix up because they were relocating.

And then she listed his price as $400.

What the hell. People are just so stupid.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

> This really makes me wonder about the fate of humanity.


This does? Really?

There are a millions of staving, abused, neglected dogs in this county. Some have been tied out so long their collars have grown into their necks. In most cases their owners are to lazy and uncaring to even bother trying to re-home them.

A little perspective please.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

KaseyT said:


> This does? Really?
> 
> There are a millions of staving, abused, neglected dogs in this county. Some have been tied out so long their collars have grown into their necks. In most cases their owners are to lazy and uncaring to even bother trying to re-home them.
> 
> A little perspective please.


You have truly got to be the single most antagonistic, argumentative member on this forum.

People use off-the-cuff remarks, cliches, colloquialisms, catch phrases, hyperbole and emphatic comments here all the time to emphasize their passion and their feelings on different subject matter. Just because Bones was passionately irritated at some idiot wanting to rehome his dog because he was too stupid to realize there exists a way to get rid of the fleas that his daughter is allergic to the bites from, does not in any way diminish his perspective on the plight of more horribly abused animals in this world.

Geez!


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

one i saw that really bugged me was someone looking to rehome a _chiwawa_ puppy (i think it was maybe 4 or 5 months old) because she got it while on maternity leave and now had to go back to work so obviously couldn't keep it... cause apparently 2 months earlier when she got it it never occurred to her that she had to to go back to work after her mat leave was over...apparently thinking ahead never occurs to people... 

i also had to shake my head at another ad selling *shi sue bison* cross puppies... i really wanted to reply and ask exactly what that cross would look like... 

if nothing else should there not be a requirement to be able to spell the breed you are talking about when you post one of these ads? I mean if you are going to the effort to post an ad, how much more time does it take to look up the right spelling of chihuahua or bichon or shih tzu... maybe that is just my pet peave


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I have given up looking at CL pet section because half the time it just angers me. I don't know if this is at other military posts-but Fort Hood is horrible-I need to get rid of my dogs TONIGHT because we are pcs'ing blah blah blah. So what if you are moving, your dog can't go with you why...It just angers me-so I don't even look at it anymore. We are pcs'ing from Fort Hood to Fort Rucker (Alabama) in two weeks, yet somehow we are managing just fine to bring our two labs and our cat. People will use any excuse they can think of so they don't have to take on the responsiblitly of an animal-this Flea thing being a good example.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

my lil nut case said:


> one i saw that really bugged me was someone looking to rehome a _chiwawa_ puppy (i think it was maybe 4 or 5 months old) because she got it while on maternity leave and now had to go back to work so obviously couldn't keep it... cause apparently 2 months earlier when she got it it never occurred to her that she had to to go back to work after her mat leave was over...apparently thinking ahead never occurs to people...
> 
> i also had to shake my head at another ad selling *shi sue bison* cross puppies... i really wanted to reply and ask exactly what that cross would look like...
> 
> if nothing else should there not be a requirement to be able to spell the breed you are talking about when you post one of these ads? I mean if you are going to the effort to post an ad, how much more time does it take to look up the right spelling of chihuahua or bichon or shih tzu... maybe that is just my pet peave



Heh the "chiwawa" - my first thought was to try to figure out what mix it is (you know with all the awful names the 'designer dogs' have?) 

And then the "bison" that had me laughing. A bison dog. That would be one big dog!


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

amdeblaey said:


> I have given up looking at CL pet section because half the time it just angers me. I don't know if this is at other military posts-but Fort Hood is horrible-I need to get rid of my dogs TONIGHT because we are pcs'ing blah blah blah. So what if you are moving, your dog can't go with you why...It just angers me-so I don't even look at it anymore. We are pcs'ing from Fort Hood to Fort Rucker (Alabama) in two weeks, yet somehow we are managing just fine to bring our two labs and our cat. People will use any excuse they can think of so they don't have to take on the responsiblitly of an animal-this Flea thing being a good example.


My dog was surrendered to a vet office, and one of the staff members (who I had went to school with) took her home with him. They quickly decided that her problems were too much to handle, and concocted a bullshit story to tell me about how he was going overseas in the Air Force and couldn't take the dogs. I didn't want to see a 3-year-old rescue go back to a shelter, so I took her. Of course, after several weeks of reading the idiots Facebook updates, I realized that not only were they not getting rid of their other dog, they weren't going overseas either, and the dog they gave me was not spayed like they had said! Furthermore, when a mutual friend learned I had taken in the dog, she told me that she was glad somebody was willing to give Panda a chance, since her other "owner" had described her as a "schizophrenic peice of shit that hates people." And this guy worked in a vet office.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's one that was recently posted here. It's terrible, people like this shouldn't even be able to own dogs.



> Free to good home a 3 year old female chocolate lab and a 5 year old min pin mix male fixed female lab is not fixed. cannot afford to feed any longer and do not have the room for the two. Needs a good home with lots of room to run.


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

i was thinking about this thread earlier and it got me curious about what i'd find here.

Westie// west highland white terrier puppy
Between school and work I can no longer care for my dog.  (I should have listened to my mother) He is 1.5 months old and ready for a house with a yard!

i wonder how old the poor puppy was when they got him.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

> If you are interested in breeding your female Golden Retriever, Labrador Retriever or Standard Poodle then please email me at the randomized email address above. I have a lovely male Standard Poodle. Serious Inquiries only.


Wow... that's pretty interesting too.


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

I actually found my pup on Craigslist. I searched the local shelters, but just couldn't find the pup I wanted. I searched Craigslist and found an add for dogs that had to be rehomed. These people lived on a farm, and the neighbor's aussie got to their female. However, they were on the verge of a move to an apartment when it happened. I paid only $250.00, which is about the same price as some of the fees shelters were charging. I understand why getting a pup off of Craigslist is looked down upon and I won't get another dog from there, but there are some legit (I believe anyway) people on there.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Sigh, a new one today:



> SWEET STUD FOR HIRE!!
> 
> Hi my name is Cashew im a yorkie shid zue my weight is 17lbs im healthy vaccination's up to date.very frendly. looking for a girlfriend.if can use me call or e-mail...thank you!!


Also, my lil nut case, speaking of not being able to spell the breed... aside from that above "shid zue" mix, people on my local site are advertising "cocker spanials," "shiz-tu poodles," "shi tzus" (both split like that and all one word), "Rottwiellers," "german shepard huskies," a "border collie n german sheperd," and a "berneese mountain dog."


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Sigh, a new one today:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my lil nut case, speaking of not being able to spell the breed... aside from that above "shid zue" mix, people on my local site are advertising "cocker spanials," "shiz-tu poodles," "shi tzus" (both split like that and all one word), "Rottwiellers," "german shepard huskies," a "border collie n german sheperd," and a "berneese mountain dog."


Even if the CL poster isn't smart enough to use a dictionary, Google has been invented and it corrects your spelling for you...not even smart enough to Google it for the right spelling? wow...these people really shouldn't own dogs...


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

Charis said:


> Even if the CL poster isn't smart enough to use a dictionary, Google has been invented and it corrects your spelling for you...not even smart enough to Google it for the right spelling? wow...these people really shouldn't own dogs...


Even better, these people probably aren't using birth control!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/pet/1765629916.html

Best breed spelling guess EVER. LOL.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/pet/1765629916.html
> 
> Best breed spelling guess EVER. LOL.


HAHAHAHAHA they discovered a new element!!! 

ETA - OK. Now THIS is what I call legit, hahahaha.

http://houston.craigslist.org/pet/1765612850.html


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/pet/1765629916.html
> 
> Best breed spelling guess EVER. LOL.


LOL.. that sounds like it should be on the periodic table.. Aluminum, Silicon, Palmeranium 


I refuse to look at the dog ads on craigslist. I do look for betta fish to rescue and rehome (I HATE "beautiful betta w/ 1/2 gallon glass vase" posts ). I know if I looked at the dog/cat ads I'd feel really bad. I was so tempted to go pick up an 8 y/o lab that some one put on FREECYCLE (which isn't allowed BTW).. thankfully I was able to control myself. I can't remember the reason for getting rid of him but it was something stupid..


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think my favorite misspelling is still Rockwilders. It almost makes me want to breed so that I could call my kennel Rock Wilder Rottweilers.


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

my hubby found this one - great dane for lease.

"If you plan on going downtown or to go a pets allowed restaurant or just anywhere with people and would like a great dane company.. please let me know! I am trying to socialize her and its difficult because she uses me as her security blanket when we go out. SHE NEVER BITES!!! may bark though... She does get along great with other dogs, it just people she can be scared of.. So a dog park really wouldn't do for her because its mostly dogs and she has no problem with them. This is great for someone interested in the breed and wants to see what its like first. Please send me your prices.. You will have to pick and deliver her back to me. Come today if you'd like! about her: she is 7 months and 80lbs all shots including a rabies shot she is currently on revolution as well"


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Socializing your dog by.. letting strangers take her out to strange environments? Nutters.


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

puppy.l0ve said:


> my hubby found this one - great dane for lease.
> 
> "If you plan on going downtown or to go a pets allowed restaurant or just anywhere with people and would like a great dane company.. please let me know! I am trying to socialize her and its difficult because she uses me as her security blanket when we go out. SHE NEVER BITES!!! may bark though... She does get along great with other dogs, it just people she can be scared of.. So a dog park really wouldn't do for her because its mostly dogs and she has no problem with them. This is great for someone interested in the breed and wants to see what its like first. Please send me your prices.. You will have to pick and deliver her back to me. Come today if you'd like! about her: she is 7 months and 80lbs all shots including a rabies shot she is currently on revolution as well"


"If you plan on going out to the beach this weekend and don't have your frat brother wing-man with you, and would like to take my infant along to help you con unsuspecting hot chicks into thinking you're a sensitive single dad, e-mail me your prices... My baby is pretty well-behaved, and comes with a car seat, that way when you are back at your place and ready for action, just, you know... throw the baby on top of the dryer or something. It will totally rock it to sleep."

I mean, am I the only person that's a little skeezed out at the idea of renting out your dog to people you don't know? Especially a breed like Great Danes?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

PandaCakes said:


> "If you plan on going out to the beach this weekend and don't have your frat brother wing-man with you, and would like to take my infant along to help you con unsuspecting hot chicks into thinking you're a sensitive single dad, e-mail me your prices... My baby is pretty well-behaved, and comes with a car seat, that way when you are back at your place and ready for action, just, you know... throw the baby on top of the dryer or something. It will totally rock it to sleep."
> 
> I mean, am I the only person that's a little skeezed out at the idea of renting out your dog to people you don't know? Especially a breed like Great Danes?


If there was ever a way to open yourself up to having your dog stolen, there it is. I would email that person and tell them the dangers of bunchers and thieves.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

pittsabowawa said:


> LOL.. that sounds like it should be on the periodic table.. Aluminum, Silicon, Palmeranium
> 
> 
> I refuse to look at the dog ads on craigslist. I do look for betta fish to rescue and rehome (I HATE "beautiful betta w/ 1/2 gallon glass vase" posts ). I know if I looked at the dog/cat ads I'd feel really bad. I was so tempted to go pick up an 8 y/o lab that some one put on FREECYCLE (which isn't allowed BTW).. thankfully I was able to control myself. I can't remember the reason for getting rid of him but it was something stupid..


Actually .... some of my area Freecycles DO allow pet offers, which totally pisses me off! 



PandaCakes said:


> "If you plan on going out to the beach this weekend and don't have your frat brother wing-man with you, and would like to take my infant along to help you con unsuspecting hot chicks into thinking you're a sensitive single dad, e-mail me your prices... My baby is pretty well-behaved, and comes with a car seat, that way when you are back at your place and ready for action, just, you know... throw the baby on top of the dryer or something. It will totally rock it to sleep."


This totally had me cracking up!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Oh man. Just for "fun", go ahead and peek at the Los Angeles CL one day. I warned you..


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> I know what you mean. One time a woman posted a three-legged dog on CL because her daughters were "Creaped out" at the fact that he was missing a leg, and that they wanted a "normal" dog.


In this case, the dog would definitely be better off with someone else.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

A few times, I've seen "Burmese" Mountain Dogs advertised. I wonder if it's the owner with the misspelling or the paper/website


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> A few times, I've seen "Burmese" Mountain Dogs advertised. I wonder if it's the owner with the misspelling or the paper/website


Ah, they must have been referring to the elusive Mountain Dog-Bermese Python hybrid I keep hearing about.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

PandaCakes said:


> Ah, they must have been referring to the elusive Mountain Dog-Bermese Python hybrid I keep hearing about.


No... http://www.burmesemountaindog.org/ 

lol...


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

What I've noticed on my local CL is that most of the dogs are between 10 months and 2 years. Hmmm, could that be the time when the cute and cuddlies wear off and it becomes apparent that all the work you should have been putting in you didn't?

Also I love the people who've had a dog 3-5 months and suddenly realized that they don't have "enough time" to give the dog. Really your life has done such a 180 degree turn that you didn't forsee this? Shoot we got Mandie then three months later DH was out of a job but it didn't occur to us that we needed to give her up (yeah over DH's cold dead body). Or when people have a baby and the dog gets the Lady and the Tramp treatment. Which to a certain degree I understand; however, DH and I plan on starting a family but it includes the dogs we have and the ones we will have. If I thought for a second that when I have a child (and I plan to work also), I couldn't give my dogs everything they have now, we wouldn't have brought them home. Perhaps this speaks to people's lack of planning?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I can say the only circumstance in which I would give up my dogs is in the event I lost every thing. I would not put my dogs through being homeless. I thankfully have family who would take them AND me in, so I can't say I would ever lose them (knock on wood).


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Bones said:


> No... http://www.burmesemountaindog.org/
> 
> lol...


Wow, tree climbing skills and all!
Gotta get me one


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

We don't have CL here...but this was seen at the local chinese restaurant.











I only order sushi there...


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

When I was preggers with my son, a lady at work asked when I'd be getting rid of all the animals. I just said why? and she said 'well of course because of allergies!'.

To which I said if this kid has allergies to dogs, it'll have to go. The dogs were there first after all and we'd just try again.

Lana


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

ChrissyBz said:


> We don't have CL here...but this was seen at the local chinese restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mandie's nickname is Sausage! But she's all dark meat, wouldn't be that tasty.



Bordermom said:


> When I was preggers with my son, a lady at work asked when I'd be getting rid of all the animals. I just said why? and she said 'well of course because of allergies!'.
> 
> To which I said if this kid has allergies to dogs, it'll have to go. The dogs were there first after all and we'd just try again.
> 
> Lana


I would have asked her, who's allergies? just to keep up the conversation but then again I don't particularly care for buttinkskis.


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

This was a lost pet ad...

_6-y/o male Seal Point Siamse and his sister, 6-y/0 brown & white Tabby (looks gray and white). Given away to someone from Walmart in Brook Highland last year._ 

Call me crazy, but maybe your missing pets are with the person from Wal-Mart that you gave them to?


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

ChrissyBz said:


> We don't have CL here...but this was seen at the local chinese restaurant.



"Chiwawa mixed with Sausage" 


Wow...just wow.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Bordermom said:


> When I was preggers with my son, a lady at work asked when I'd be getting rid of all the animals. I just said why? and she said 'well of course because of allergies!'.
> 
> To which I said if this kid has allergies to dogs, it'll have to go. The dogs were there first after all and we'd just try again.
> 
> Lana





I'm starting to side with those who think some people shouldn't be allowed to reproduce.

And "preggers"? Seriously? Wow.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

amdeblaey said:


> I have given up looking at CL pet section because half the time it just angers me. I don't know if this is at other military posts-but Fort Hood is horrible-I need to get rid of my dogs TONIGHT because we are pcs'ing blah blah blah. So what if you are moving, your dog can't go with you why...It just angers me-so I don't even look at it anymore. We are pcs'ing from Fort Hood to Fort Rucker (Alabama) in two weeks, yet somehow we are managing just fine to bring our two labs and our cat. People will use any excuse they can think of so they don't have to take on the responsiblitly of an animal-this Flea thing being a good example.


Exactly this, when we PCS'ed from Ft Huachuca to Ft Drum, I brought the dogs with me, when we left Ft Drum for Ft Carson, they came then as well.

In fact, I'm getting ready to go pick up a male GSD from a family that is PCS'ing (but to Korea, which is more understandable due to the major shipping costs and all that jazz)

Oh and it's at every military post, but Ft Drum was one of the worst, it was always "new baby dog has to go" or "pcs'ing, dog has to go" - we may be PCSing to Germany so I can be with my husband next year, and the dogs are going or we are staying.


----------



## Tails (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, looking at pet section makes me want to headbutt the computer screen.

I'm far from a dog breed expert, but wolf!?????
http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pet/1766418392.html


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

Tails said:


> Yes, looking at pet section makes me want to headbutt the computer screen.
> 
> I'm far from a dog breed expert, but wolf!?????
> http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pet/1766418392.html


This dog plays well with chickens, will protect you from rapists???????

You win the prize for funniest ad of the day.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> Exactly this, when we PCS'ed from Ft Huachuca to Ft Drum, I brought the dogs with me, when we left Ft Drum for Ft Carson, they came then as well.
> 
> In fact, I'm getting ready to go pick up a male GSD from a family that is PCS'ing (but to Korea, which is more understandable due to the major shipping costs and all that jazz)
> 
> Oh and it's at every military post, but Ft Drum was one of the worst, it was always "new baby dog has to go" or "pcs'ing, dog has to go" - we may be PCSing to Germany so I can be with my husband next year, and the dogs are going or we are staying.


*Waves* So you moved again eh?


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> *Waves* So you moved again eh?


I've been in Colorado for a year now. It's been a long time since I dropped by on here, guess I should probably ask to change the username since I got remarried, lol.

But yeah, the new dog is coming from a CL, dog has to go listing. I can certainly understand PCSing to Korea, it's expensive and with the quarantine and all - but people that are doing a CONUS PCS have no excuse other than they are lazy.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> I've been in Colorado for a year now. It's been a long time since I dropped by on here, guess I should probably ask to change the username since I got remarried, lol.
> 
> But yeah, the new dog is coming from a CL, dog has to go listing. I can certainly understand PCSing to Korea, it's expensive and with the quarantine and all - but people that are doing a CONUS PCS have no excuse other than they are lazy.


It's going around. There's a bunch of us just showed up in the last couple days.(me included)


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

ChrissyBz said:


> We don't have CL here...but this was seen at the local chinese restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admit- that w/ sausage bit made me laugh. I'm assuming they meant mixed with dachshund?


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bones said:


> I admit- that w/ sausage bit made me laugh. I'm assuming they meant mixed with dachshund?


That's what I'm hoping...I'm still gonna stick with the sushi JIC.  

It's the only place that makes sushi within 300 miles so I'm not gonna give them up.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Bordermom said:


> When I was preggers with my son, a lady at work asked when I'd be getting rid of all the animals. I just said why? and she said 'well of course because of allergies!'.
> 
> To which I said if this kid has allergies to dogs, it'll have to go. The dogs were there first after all and we'd just try again.
> 
> Lana


I'm sure you could "re-home" the little one with a nice family for a small fee  

At least the "Chiwawa mixed with sausage" was presumably from someone speaking English as a second (or third) language, ads I've seen tacked up at my local feeders supply rarely have that excuse


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Don't know if it has already been said, but the one's that drive me the most crazy are where they try to call the dog anything they can but a Pittbull and then post a pic of a pitbull??? There was one tonight that insisted the puppy was a shephard mix, and even stated that "there is absolutely NO pitbull in it's blood" and then post a pic of the cutest little pitbull you ever saw! Stupid people shouldn't be allowed to own dogs!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

FridaysMom said:


> Don't know if it has already been said, but the one's that drive me the most crazy are where they try to call the dog anything they can but a Pittbull and then post a pic of a pitbull??? There was one tonight that insisted the puppy was a shephard mix, and even stated that "there is absolutely NO pitbull in it's blood" and then post a pic of the cutest little pitbull you ever saw! Stupid people shouldn't be allowed to own dogs!


The rescues do the same thing and it's ridiculous. The coloration of pits is quite variable, but around here, if they're black and white, the usually get labeled as a BC mix. Drives me nuts. I've had my eye on a petfinder dog for a while now (pic is a ways back in the petfinder thread) who is probably BC x pit. What is he labeled? BC x dalmatian.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh boy, new one:



> I have a female Shih Tzu - Lhasa Apso Mix in heat right now and I'm looking for a pure Shih Tzu or a Shih Tzu Lhasa Apso Mix to breed with my female - Pure Lhasa Apso Would Work. I am willing to give price of 1 puppy to family who stud services or a puppy - ONLY IF STUD PRODUCES


Also:



> Beautiful mini's [Schnauzers] great temperment, easy to train, known for great health and longevity. Ausum with children. They need to be around people in family so to speak the only way to ruin these dogs is to keep them isolated. They are definetely extroverts, (they do best when they around people). They must be discouraged from barking right from the start or they can be barkers, I have no problem with mine when they are in house because from the time they are little they are tought barking is not a good or cute thing. My openion althow I breed two other breeds of dogs and groom dogs as a living mini schnauzers cannot be beat as wonderful family dog. And maybe its been luck but so far my dogs health has been fantastic. On top of that they are non sheding , and non alergetic. I have 13 pups, 5 sold, lots of females. Only 2 males left.


Good to know that luck has kept your "ausum" mini Schnauzers healthy!


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

I see those idiotic ads constantly around here. It's not even about the fleas or the baby they're getting ready to have or that they're moving somewhere. They just want to get rid of the dog. Plain and simple. They just make this crap up about kids being allergic. I see 10 ads a day like that. Ridiculous. I email them and tell them they might want to consider getting rid of the child instead of the dog.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Oh boy, new one:
> 
> Good to know that luck has kept your "ausum" mini Schnauzers healthy!


Also good to know that mini schnauzers can't be beat. I'm sure they appreciate your consideration.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

ChrissyBz said:


> We don't have CL here...but this was seen at the local chinese restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy chit Batman!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I hope ya'll flag those bad ads on CL!! That's the only way to get rid of them.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/pet/1771621949.html



> We have a 4 year old male chocolate lab that we want to give free to good home. Unfortunately, we used to have a room mate who's children used to poke sticks and things at him when he was in his crate (while we were at work). This, in turn, has made him not too fond of children. He's NEVER bitten anyone, just does a really low annoyed type of growl. He's a very obedient dog, is house trained (hasn't been in a crate for years) and plays well with our other two dogs. He MUST go to a home that does not have children and one that will have him indoors and outdoors. We hate to have to give him away like this, but we have a 1 and a half year old daughter and another one on the way.
> We are very disappointed that we haven't been able to break him of this bad habit, but even though he's never even done the slightest snip at anyone, it makes me nervous.


 WTF!? Break him of this bad habit?!?! WTH do you expect him to do? He was stabbed with sticks! So, it is his fault that he has a "bad habit" of growling at children? And he is 4yrs old, which I can only assume means you have had him for 4yrs. That is 2 and a half years longer than you have had your oldest child, yet you are gonna give him away because you couldn't take proper care of him in the first place? WHat does that say about your parenting skills? ANd you have another one on the way? Uuuuuggghh!! 

Okay, rant over! Lol! I know she isn't here to see it, but it felt good to vent! Lol!


----------



## Olivia1234 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've seen many ads on Craigslist in which the owner is giving away the dog because she has a newborn and thinks it's too difficult to take care of both the dog and the baby. I wonder if these people plan on having only one child. If they can't handle taking care of a baby and a dog, then they surely couldn't deal with a baby and a young child either.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

FridaysMom said:


> http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/pet/1771621949.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo ... why don't you actually send your rant to the poster? 

I would.

Well ... hey, you actually included the link, so if you won't, I will. Keep me informed.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

infiniti said:


> Soooo ... why don't you actually send your rant to the poster?
> 
> I would.
> 
> Well ... hey, you actually included the link, so if you won't, I will. Keep me informed.



Lol, true! But is it nice to make pregnant women cry? Hahaha


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Olivia1234 said:


> I've seen many ads on Craigslist in which the owner is giving away the dog because she has a newborn and thinks it's too difficult to take care of both the dog and the baby. I wonder if these people plan on having only one child. If they can't handle taking care of a baby and a dog, then they surely couldn't deal with a baby and a young child either.


I REALLY can't figure the ones that say "dog must be gone by Tuesday" because they have a new baby.... now, I don't have any kids, but I'm pretty sure you typically know at least a few months in advance about the upcoming kiddo..... if you HAVE to rehome a dog a little planning ahead isn't rocket surgery.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

FridaysMom said:


> Lol, true! But is it nice to make pregnant women cry? Hahaha


Is it nice to give away your dog because you allowed it to be abused? She's pregnant, she's crying for no good reason anyway - hormones, you know. Who cares? She deserves to cry for allowing this dog to be treated that way. If they were at work when it happened, how did they find out? And it had to have happened for a long time for it to have created such ingrained issues in the dog. 

I have less and less sympathy for people as time goes by, and even less sympathy for people who lack sympathy for helpless, hapless animals.



Oh and Shell ... those situations where the dog has to go NOW might be those that you see on the afternoon talk shows ... "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant"


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

You are right! Copied, pasted, and sent!  Will let you know!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

infiniti said:


> Oh and Shell ... those situations where the dog has to go NOW might be those that you see on the afternoon talk shows ... "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant"


Oh, I'm sure that's the case  

This one made me very sad though, you have to see the photos

This one is just asking for trouble though... rehoming 2 unaltered "pits" and one unaltered Rottie


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

infiniti said:


> Soooo ... why don't you actually send your rant to the poster?
> 
> I would.
> 
> Well ... hey, you actually included the link, so if you won't, I will. Keep me informed.


I hope you both send a rant to the OP. I see so many of this type ads on CL. It is truly very sad that they want to dump the dog instead of working through the problem(s). Hopefully the dog will find a good home, but with behavior problems is highly unlikely and will end up being dumped at the shelter to be PTS.

Flag the bad ads!!!!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Shell said:


> Oh, I'm sure that's the case
> 
> This one made me very sad though, you have to see the photos
> 
> This one is just asking for trouble though... rehoming 2 unaltered "pits" and one unaltered Rottie


Wow, that dog really needs to see a vet.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow... that's just sad.



> Hear name is Mercedes. We call here Sadie. SHE SLEEPS INDOORS BUT SPENDS THE DAY OUTSIDE! It's gardening season and she's tearing up my garden and unfortunately has to go asap. I love this dog. SHE'S A REAL SWEET HEART! She loves to play and get rubbed on. She's about 8 months old so she still has some learning to do. She will sit on command but that's about it UNLESS YOU HOLDING FOOD.LOL Anyway my wife says she's has t ogo so she has to go asap. IF YOU PLAN TO FIGHT HER FORGET IT! sHE'S NOT READY TO BREED YET EITHER. I just want her to have a good home. I've got a cage that she sleeps in and a just bought her some food. please call asap and save my baby! 513-371-6586 or 513-407-8333 I live near winton and kemper road in forest park. She needs shots too!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Shell said:


> Oh, I'm sure that's the case
> 
> This one made me very sad though, you have to see the photos
> 
> This one is just asking for trouble though... rehoming 2 unaltered "pits" and one unaltered Rottie


With four 10x10 outdoor kennels??? And the dogs are registered as well as unaltered. Anyone thinking backyard breeder here or even puppy miller?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

FridaysMom said:


> You are right! Copied, pasted, and sent!  Will let you know!


My kids, though they are grown, occasionally annoy my dog. Nothing real big or detrimental, really. Bella doesn't like her bottom touched when she is trying to sleep, and she lies down to go to bed around 10:30 every night. My daughters think it's cute and funny to lightly brush or pat her on the bottom or haunches when she's lying down in her sleeping spot at bedtime. Bella does NOT think this is cute or funny, and she will lightly growl at them to stop and leave her alone. If they persist, she will growl louder. Eventually, if the growling doesn't work, she will get up and move. She's never struck out at them or bitten.

*However *... if she did, it would be *their* fault and they would have no one to blame but themselves and I would *not* feel a bit sorry for them! I would be too busy comforting Bella for them stressing her out to that extent. 

Good for you Friday's Mom for doing that!  I don't feel sorry for stupid pet owners who don't do right by their pets then blame their pets for behaving the only way they know how after being put in bad situations. 

ETA: Ok, I sent them a rant of my own:

_"Your dog doesn't have a "bad habit". You are a bad pet owner. You didn't protect him when he needed it, and now he has grown into a fearful dog that feels like he has to protect himself because he cannot trust you. Instead of actually working on the problem to help this dog you say you care about, it's easier to just dump him. This will, in turn, cause him to be even more distrustful since he will be losing the only home he's ever known. Yeah, you're just batting a thousand here, aren't you?

And it's a really stupid idea to give him away free on craigslist. You have no idea what kind of person he could wind up with and what could happen to him. But then, I guess that's to be expected too.

Hope your kids never give you too much grief, or wind up with special needs. That might be just too much for your "nervousness" to handle."_


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay, this one is sad, but I know I wouldn't be rushing to give this kid another dog.



> My six year old niece had a beautiful chiuaua puppy who she loved to pieces...it was her whole life..An evil and selfish person who was dog sitting decided she needed money to maintain her bad lifestyle and sold the puppy right from under her within the two days she was dogsitting..The poor little girl is crushed and her mom can't afford to replace the puppy right away..i am sending out this message hoping some kind soul can help with a new puppy either free or at a lower price..the puppy will not ever find a little girl who will love it as much..please help (ps my niece lives out west but is moving home at end of this month)


Her parents had to have known that letting someone with a "bad lifestyle" dogsit was a bad idea.



> Looking for a stud for my female yorkie she 9 month now well be ready in the fall to breed... looking now as it is hard to find a stud. she is the sweets dog ever very obedient and love's to have her pic taken!!!


So she'll be about a year old when they breed her... gotta start pumping out those BYB pups early, I suppose!


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

infiniti said:


> ETA: Ok, I sent them a rant of my own:
> 
> _"Your dog doesn't have a "bad habit". You are a bad pet owner. You didn't protect him when he needed it, and now he has grown into a fearful dog that feels like he has to protect himself because he cannot trust you. Instead of actually working on the problem to help this dog you say you care about, it's easier to just dump him. This will, in turn, cause him to be even more distrustful since he will be losing the only home he's ever known. Yeah, you're just batting a thousand here, aren't you?
> 
> ...


You tell them, infiniti!


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

marsha=whitie said:


> Wow... that's just sad.


So they leave the dog alone outside all day long and then get mad because she entertains herself by digging in the garden? <facepalm> Also apparently not spayed and not UDT on shots - wonder if this dog has had any veterinary care at all, ever. Poor girl.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah if you ever want a classic facepalm moment paruse the craigs list pet ads.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

QuidditchGirl said:


> So they leave the dog alone outside all day long and then get mad because she entertains herself by digging in the garden? <facepalm> Also apparently not spayed and not UDT on shots - wonder if this dog has had any veterinary care at all, ever. Poor girl.


Probably not, knowing most of the dog owners around here.


----------



## MarcusDolby (Feb 3, 2010)

Shell said:


> I REALLY can't figure the ones that say "dog must be gone by Tuesday" because they have a new baby.... now, I don't have any kids, but I'm pretty sure you typically know at least a few months in advance about the upcoming kiddo..... if you HAVE to rehome a dog a little planning ahead isn't *rocket surgery*.


I didn't realize physicians also saw rockets. Technology is amazing these days...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

MarcusDolby said:


> I didn't realize physicians also saw rockets. Technology is amazing these days...


Taught at only the finest medical schools of course.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pet/1780179311.html

Call me a glutton for punishment. 

"Please do not email me saying how I'm irresponsible and should have thought about it before buying her. We did!" 

You did??? Really??? And that's evidenced HOW??? 

The dog is 6 mos. old ... they have a newborn baby ... do the math.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the saddest rehome dog add I saw was for a 10 year old dog they had to rehome because all their kids had left home . Poor dog not only did all the kids leave home but they were getting rid of the dog.

My Maggie was a rehome because their kid had alleries (so they said) she was left all day to potty in the house and was not trained at all...now she is trained she just chooses not to listen 

I was driving by the SPCA the other day taking my kids to ball and I thought how would my poor dogs react to being without their family and stuck in a strange cage all day...it just broke my heart thinking about the dogs in there . 


Also I ask my DH all the time if he thinks our dogs would miss us if they ended up rehomed...not that they ever would be, I ask because I think they would... but when we got both of them they never acted like they came from somewhere else, they were so happy to be at our house


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/pet/1787626338.html



> I have aussie/heeler pups that will be *5 weeks old tomarrow but are ready to go.* I am asking $50 for each pup. If have questions or are interested please email me. Thankyou.


WTF?


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

This one made me sad - 

http://fargo.craigslist.org/pet/1787739690.html


> Six week old female lab cross puppy. $100 rehoming fee. Up to date on shots. Email for pictures and any further information. Thanks for looking!


This one isn't craigslist, but it sure made me wonder about some people...
http://www.bismanonline.com/getListing.php?tcat=&cat=&p=1&a=612940


> 7 yr old neutered copper nosed beagle free to good home. Current on vacc., house trained, kennel trained, leash trained. Good with other animals. Needs quiet home without alot of disruptions. Currently quarantined for biting daycare child. Available 6/15/10


The above also happens to be giving away a 4 year old beagle as well... The other dog in the picture...


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/1787264081.html

http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/1754477975.html




> 8-month old black lab/golden retriever needs new home before this weekend. I am moving and although it totally breaks my heart, my new house will not allow dogs.


when i was apartment hunting, i called around and asked about the pet policy, breed and weight restrictions.. a lady asked me about samy (the only one i had at the time) "is he a permanent part of the family?"
my response was, "are your kids permanent parts of your family?"

something i don't get - people stay with their cheating, abusive spouse because they "love" them, however they can't keep their dog who has nothing but unconditional love and always eager to please, yet the dog is the first to go.


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

puppy.l0ve said:


> http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/1787264081.html
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/1754477975.html
> 
> ...


Ugh, I know how you feel! I'm moving out mid July and I've got two large breed dogs. I've had people tell me "Oh, too bad you'll have to get rid of your dogs" when I tell them about moving into an apartment. It's so annoying; I mean hello, there ARE apartments that allow large breeds - it's just limited. But it's a sacrifice I'm more than willing to make. So many people don't understand that, though


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

ARJewell said:


> Ugh, I know how you feel! I'm moving out mid July and I've got two large breed dogs. I've had people tell me "Oh, too bad you'll have to get rid of your dogs" when I tell them about moving into an apartment. It's so annoying; I mean hello, there ARE apartments that allow large breeds - it's just limited. But it's a sacrifice I'm more than willing to make. So many people don't understand that, though



i believe they don't understand it because they don't love their dogs enough. i'm sorry, but i didn't get any of my dogs to be an accessory or a lawn decoration. i got them because the little buggers stole my heart and i had no other choice! =P that and to be my bffeaeaeae... lol


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

puppy.l0ve said:


> i believe they don't understand it because they don't love their dogs enough. i'm sorry, but i didn't get any of my dogs to be an accessory or a lawn decoration. * i got them because the little buggers stole my heart and i had no other choice! =P that and to be my bffeaeaeae...* lol




I totally agree with that!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

PLEASE flag those bad ads, especially puppies less than 8 weeks of age.

CA law prevents the sale/transfer of puppies/kittens less than 8 weeks of age. 
CL is based in CA and follows CA law. Flag the ads please!

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/pet/1787626338.html
http://fargo.craigslist.org/pet/1787739690.html
http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/1754477975.html


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

Patt said:


> PLEASE flag those bad ads, especially puppies less than 8 weeks of age.
> 
> CA law prevents the sale of puppies/kittens less than 8 weeks of age.
> CL is based in CA and follows CA law. Flag the ads please!


I did  Hopefully it'll be taken down soon.


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

I did too.


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

Yay! It's gone


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

Patt said:


> PLEASE flag those bad ads, especially puppies less than 8 weeks of age.
> 
> CA law prevents the sale/transfer of puppies/kittens less than 8 weeks of age.
> CL is based in CA and follows CA law. Flag the ads please!
> ...


Would you really flag the last one? They aren't giving away a puppy... is about a puppy that bought with parvo and warning people to not make the same mistake...


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

and..... I made the mistake of not reading all of the post, all I saw was free and 4 weeks old in first para which is what the poster wanted. 

Technically it should be flagged b/c it's a discussion in the ad section. However, hopefully most will leave it up so people can be aware. Very sad..


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

Dang, now you sound like me... I think I skim most things.


----------



## Leiha (Jun 5, 2010)

PandaCakes said:


> Even better, these people probably aren't using birth control!


ROFLOL! *flashbacks to the movie Idiocracy* I have to say, I still browse CL on the off chance that I see someone (animals, not idiots) that needs actual saving right now. 

I don't get it either, but then... I doubt any of them joined a forum dedicated to THEIR animals. ABSOLUTELY breaks my heart! Seriously I wish I could at least foster all of them. The 5wk old pups just make me want to hunt that person down! 

I found my cat on CL, unfortunately under the "free items" Category a few years ago. They made this big post about having just adopted a cat from a shelter and needing to go to Japan (in the military) and couldn't bring the kitty with them and how they needed to interview everyone interested personally but they wouldn't charge a re-homing fee. recipe for disaster. 

Luckily I am who I am cause when I showed up they had her in a box ready to go. Not much conversation involved. I shudder to think of how her life started (she was just a baby still when I got her) and how it may have ended up if I hadn't gone and gotten her. 

Luckily for her it was me that showed up and she is a pampered, warm, safe, valued member of my family. :-D


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

The worse I've seen are 'Datsans' for sale and some ongoing 'charity scam' and subsequent backlash.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's a real gem: http://corvallis.craigslist.org/pet/1787388491.html

*facepalm*


----------



## Leiha (Jun 5, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Here's a real gem: http://corvallis.craigslist.org/pet/1787388491.html
> 
> *facepalm*


*mouth gaping*, *blink, blink*, *speechless*


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Here's a real gem: http://corvallis.craigslist.org/pet/1787388491.html
> 
> *facepalm*


that dog deserves an owner with a brain.
Not sure what the owner deserves.


----------



## KellyJ (Mar 1, 2010)

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/pet/1784031122.html

The puppies are five weeks old. And they don't know what kind they are either.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Leiha said:


> *mouth gaping*, *blink, blink*, *speechless*


Yeah, my thoughts exactly. It's so bad that I feel like it might be a troll. But why would anyone troll on CL pets section???


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Yeah, my thoughts exactly. It's so bad that I feel like it might be a troll. But why would anyone troll on CL pets section???


What did it say?!? It's flagged for removal already.

Why would anyone do this?: http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/78672-do-these-dogs-look.html


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Willowy said:


> What did it say?!? It's flagged for removal already.


Basically, 3 yr old female dog (they THINK chiweenie) who they need to rehome. Just had a litter (w/ pics to prove it!), but her milk is dried up now. Barky and doesn't like people, but someone just needs to give her a chance. 

Next time I'll copy the ad into here.


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

hulkamaniac said:


> Now that I've seen the alligator being re-homed on there, I don't look any more. I've seen it all now.


Kinda common in the reptile world, unfortunately. 

I keep reptiles myself, and quite a few of them, Its the same in all hobbies unfortunately. Too many idiots and the amount of them dwarf the responsible knowledgeable owners. 

I get " You keep SNAKES!? Arent they Poisonous!?!? Dont they bite you!?" ALL. THE. TIME.

The word is venomous, and not all of them ARE. Especially not pythons and boa. ( Some colubrids though! Garters, for instance, though it is harmless to humans) firstly, look it up!!! and second, any animal can bite. So yes, ive been bitten. Does it hurt? not the species i keep really!! * save for the boas, i guess.* overall mine are pretty harmless animals. Clean quiet, and overall, great pets! Larger species require stricter handling procedures, of course and CAN be dangerous if not caged or handled properly. 


Gators and Caimans get LARGE. even the smaller animals reaching 3-4 feet are powerful animals requiring respect and caution. Regular hobbyists should not own them period without all the proper equipment and education. ( they need massive filtration systems, and large setups, and proper access to UVB and the right kind of diet) 

Just not enough educated people caring for animals on this planet, and it makes me sad to see some of the advertisements for reptiles and mammals alike by people who were TOTALLY unprepared for such an animal and its care requirements. Some people just plain suck!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG, I just saw an ad and thought "Jeez, I hope that's not what I think it is." Ad title: "5 YR CAWAWA"
What in the world is a "cawawa", you ask?? Maybe some kind of exotic bird that I've never heard of?
No. Apparently it's a very small dog (!) with bad taste in clothing. 

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/pet/1791961253.html


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> OMG, I just saw an ad and thought "Jeez, I hope that's not what I think it is." Ad title: "5 YR CAWAWA"
> What in the world is a "cawawa", you ask?? Maybe some kind of exotic bird that I've never heard of?
> No. Apparently it's a very small dog (!) with bad taste in clothing.
> 
> http://corvallis.craigslist.org/pet/1791961253.html


LOLOLOLOL ... DON'T blame the BREED!!! Blame the DEED!!!! It's not Tinkerbell's fault that her illiterate owners have bad taste in puppy clothing!!!  

I LOVE the part where they've had her since "she was old enough to come home!!!! !!!

"Cawawa" .... ROFL!!!!! They've had her for FIVE years and don't know how to spell her breed? Good lord!!!

ETA: You know, I wonder what these dogs would think if they knew they were being photographed to be rehomed!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm flagging this one, after I send her a nasty email as to why I am flagging her, so I thought I would post the whole thing first: 

"I have a papered blue male pitbull terrier who needs a girl friend... I only wish to breed one time (due to him humping everything) before they both go to my regular vet to be fixed & live out happy lives as inside/outside mates... I also have an older male who won't be around much longer, so therefore they MUST get along with other dogs, all cats & most of all kids... I'm hoping to give some dog a home before someone is foced to take it to a shelter/pound... I do ask that you be reasonable with asking a rehoming fee due to the fact that I have already planned/paid for all her future vet expenses.. I also keep pet insurance on all my pets & make sure they all are spoilt with care/a great diet... My husband is exceptionally good with and we have no problem taking in her in any condition, no questions asked... Thank You & God Bless.... "

ETA: This was the email I sent her: 

"I'm flagging you and will continue to flag you, and will have my friends flag you and I have reported you to CL as a violation of the terms of service (no breeding pets).

I don't know if you are aware but millions of dogs and cats are euthanized every year in America alone in shelters across the country, thousands per day, because there are not enough homes for them. Of those animals, approximately 65% of them are bully breeds. There is NO rational reason to breed pit bulls. NONE. I don't care how horny your dog is. Getting him neutered will fix that. You do not need to breed him not even one time! Not once!

Pit bulls are a horribly misunderstood breed of dog, and as such they are banned in many cities, states and counties across the U.S. and Canada. The areas where they are banned is constantly growing. They are euthanized simply for being pit bulls, even when they do not attack. Society does not take the time to understand these dogs and legislatures do not listen to the facts. 

Rather than being a part of the problem and causing more dogs to be needlessly put to death in a unyielding society, be a part of the solution and do not bring more dogs into the world to be misunderstood, abused and killed by a country that does not give a damn!

I am sure you love your dog, and I am sure you will love the next pit you get if you get one. Love them enough to make sure that they do not have any offspring that will be killed or put into situations that they will be harmed."


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Here's a real gem: http://corvallis.craigslist.org/pet/1787388491.html
> 
> *facepalm*


Flagged and removed before I saw it.  I know some are real gems aren't they?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I have flagged that pitbull one at least 20 times and it still has not been removed!!! 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pet/1791632739.html

Please flag!!! 

I also sent an email to the CL administrators with the posting number with a complaint that it is a violation of their TOS and asked them to remove it and admonish the poster (they have their email address).


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

infiniti said:


> I'm flagging this one, after I send her a nasty email as to why I am flagging her, so I thought I would post the whole thing first:
> 
> "I have a papered blue male pitbull terrier who needs a girl friend... I only wish to breed one time (due to him humping everything) before they both go to my regular vet to be fixed & live out happy lives as inside/outside mates... I also have an older male who won't be around much longer, so therefore they MUST get along with other dogs, all cats & most of all kids... I'm hoping to give some dog a home before someone is foced to take it to a shelter/pound... I do ask that you be reasonable with asking a rehoming fee due to the fact that I have already planned/paid for all her future vet expenses.. I also keep pet insurance on all my pets & make sure they all are spoilt with care/a great diet... My husband is exceptionally good with and we have no problem taking in her in any condition, no questions asked... Thank You & God Bless.... "
> 
> ...


Good reply. All BYB's could care less that they are adding to the problem, it's all about the $$$$. 

If you want it flagged you need to list it here or PM me.


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

infiniti said:


> I have flagged that pitbull one at least 20 times and it still has not been removed!!!
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pet/1791632739.html
> 
> ...


I'll flag it a couple of times too. I just did and will continue to do so. That is one that needs to go *POOF* asap!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

TLA said:


> I'll flag it a couple of times too. I just did and will continue to do so. That is one that needs to go *POOF* asap!


Holy freakin cow!!! The dumb B*tch replied to me!!! 

"You should have truly taken the time to read my whole ad first, but thats fine I have no problem reposting. Next time read the add twice... Im not looking to breed, Im looking to rescue a female pitbull to add to our family... I have already payed the vet to have which ever dog I get fixed. My vet advise that I allow my male & her to have one litter of pups first. This will allow his to maintain his senses (have you ever seen a 1 yr old dog whos already hit puberty get fixed without getting any? It's horriable, they loose any sense they have & then they too end up at a shelter unwanted)... I have atleast found three homes thru friends for any future pups as well... But whatever. Enjoy & Since you have so much time flag away. All your doing is causing some dog to be added to those numbers above in a shelter that may or may not be euthanized... Quite frankly your wasting my time & you have no clue about pitbull terrier (if you only met mine you'd think totally different)... Thanks Greatly..."

Can you actually believe this chick???? 

The amount of stupidity in this world is unsurpassed sometimes!!!


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

Not looking to breed, but is going to breed at least one litter of puppies? WTH is that considered, immaculate conception?

















ETA - It's not letting me flag any longer... Not familiar with CL flagging stuff, can you only flag an ad so many times?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I guess she's special for some reason. I have NEVER seen an ad remain up after that many flags! And I have never seen it stop taking flaggings! 

This was my second reply to her!

"Yes, I have seen a 1 yr old dog get neutered without "getting any" ... there is no change in his mental state or his behavior except he stops trying to mate. You have no sense yourself. And you know nothing about dogs. And the only reason he would end up at a shelter unwanted would be because you are a stupid dog owner who doesn't care anything about him and would give him up for stupid reasons.

You are in violation of Craigslist terms of service because it specifically says NO BREEDING. You specifically say in your ad that you want to rescue a female pitbull and you want to have a litter of puppies with your unaltered male dog. That is breeding. 

Get your male fixed and still rescue a female if you want one, or do you only want to rescue if you can contribute to the overpopulation of dogs, and pit bulls?"


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

Wonder if she is going to be stupid enough to reply...

See I wasn't sure on the flagging thing as CL up here is pretty dead (as in not many posts) for the most part. There is a good sized site for selling things that is a lot better then CL (well gets used more anyways) here.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

FLAGGING ON CL

I have already flagged that ad and sent it on to others to be flagged. Unfortunately on CL you can only flag ONE time per ISP, so don't waste your time. It takes many flags (unknown amount each location) to get an ad down. However, each time it is removed it takes less and less flags to get it down so eventually it will be banned. 

I find it hard to believe that her vet told her it was okay to breed, they must really be in the outback of TX or they're both smoking something. She says she has 3 pups spoken for I wonder what she'll do with the other 7 or more. 

I will send this ad on to abuse to ask them to remove it, and you and others should do the same. [email protected]

p.s. Let us know if she replies. LOL


----------



## sk8pw1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi everyone. I read the CL Pet Section every now and then, I usually look for deals on supplies and such. I actually found my puppy on CL on 5/4/10. The poster said that the grandma's Terrier/Chihuahua mix ran out and got pregnant. They had 7 pups that they were trying to rehome for 80 bucks each. I emailed him and picked up my dog that day. I was a little weary about getting a puppy off CL but I had been to the shelter a few times with no luck. I was lucky and found an awesome little puppy. That day I went to Petsmart to get some food and supplies and talk to the vet, I picked up a girl that I'm seeing to go for the ride and she ended up calling the guy and picking up a puppy that day too. She was in the market for a Bulldog but fell in love with my new dog. 2 days later both puppies were signed up for vet plans and started their vaccines. As soon as they are ready they are going to be having their rear dewclaws removed and will be getting fixed. This is the first pet I've had on my own and I couldn't be happier with him. Long story short, Most people on CL are rehoming or selling for the wrong reasons but I'm glad I looked into it as an option.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Patt said:


> FLAGGING ON CL
> 
> I have already flagged that ad and sent it on to others to be flagged. Unfortunately on CL you can only flag ONE time per ISP, so don't waste your time. It takes many flags (unknown amount each location) to get an ad down. However, each time it is removed it takes less and less flags to get it down so eventually it will be banned.



Sounds like a pretty silly system. Of course the "make our users police each other" is a lazy and silly way to do it.

Imagine if real life worked like that.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

> Lost chilawaii...... please help my family find our chilawaii, lilly. She has been missed very much!
> Lilly is 7yrs old dark brown and white and weighs about 5~6 pounds.
> Our family will reward you greatly if you help us please find lilly


Just..wow.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

KBLover said:


> Sounds like a pretty silly system. Of course the "make our users police each other" is a lazy and silly way to do it.
> 
> Imagine if real life worked like that.


I know some people who would love it if real life worked that way. Of course I would likely be in jail and on death row if that was the case.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

BrittanyG said:


> > Lost chilawaii...... please help my family find our chilawaii, lilly. She has been missed very much!
> > Lilly is 7yrs old dark brown and white and weighs about 5~6 pounds.
> > Our family will reward you greatly if you help us please find lilly
> 
> ...


Hmm, chilawaii, huh? Dog breed, or little-known island in the Pacific?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

KBLover said:


> Sounds like a pretty silly system. Of course the "make our users police each other" is a lazy and silly way to do it.
> 
> Imagine if real life worked like that.


One, it makes it a LOT cheaper to run the website so that the vast majority of the ads can be free (I think the postings of jobs and apartments in 3-4 major cities cost money)

Two, it is more responsive to regional/national sensitivities-- what wouldn't raise an eyebrow in a posting from San Francisco might violate the law in Singapore etc.

Three, its actually quite efficient since thousands of readers can review ads much more quickly than a few hired hands. 

I'm just pointing out a few benefits of the current system.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

The cons are that a small group of people can flag an ad just because it's irritating and have it pulled. I've noticed that on the pet section here, if you post an ad more than 3-4 times it will be flagged and removed. Not because it violates the TOS or anything, but simply because they've seen your ad 3-4 times already and don't want to see it again. The last time you posted may be 3-4 pages back, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

earlier in this thread i posted about a great dane for lease, they have since updated their ad and are now offering to pay for you to socialize their 7 month old dane.

"Im looking for someone to socialize my great dane pup.. She is 7 months old, gets along great with other dogs small or large, but people other them me and my girlfriend, she is totally afraid of.

I think our issue is we had her when she was so young and she she has never been around anyone but us. We thought taking her to the dog park every weekend would help her get socialize and we have been doing so since she was a 3 months old. Well it worked for dogs cause she loves them! But people is another issue. She will NEVER EVER bite anyone, but she will bark and attempt to get away from some one she doesn't know.

I would think the best way to socialize her if she is away from us. We are her protective blanket and she just continues to hide behind me or my girlfriend when someone is trying to pet her.
She does very well, as long as people don't try to pet her lol. This is a BIG problem, because in a year she will be full grown and a BIGGER dog then she is right now! LOL

So what I was looking for is for someone to come take her for half the day or overnight a few times a month, but we can start with one day and see how it works.

WE CAN DROP HER OFF WITH YOU or YOU CAN COME PICK HER TODAY IF YOU'd LIKE!!!


She is UTD on all her shots, even rabies
She is potty trained with us (she has never been away from us so I do know how she will do with anyone else.. But she goes twice a day. Once in the Morning and Once in the Evening)


Please NO small Kids.
***Please have experience with big dogs as well****
If you have an apartment, condo or house, either would be fine. We live in an apartment, and great danes are great apartment dogs.

I am offering 20 bucks a day for overnight, and 15 per day for half a day.

I will provide all food and crate if needed."


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, great...



> Hi I was wondering if anyone has a male German Shepherd or German Shepherd mix puppy for sale. If it is a German shepherd mixed with something, I would appreciate it if it looked like a Shepherd not the one it was mixed with. I would also appreciate it if the dog you are willing to sell to me, is not mixed with a rottie or a pitbull as those dogs are a very vicious breed. My price range is free to $200.00.


I'm just sitting here imagining what kind of temperament he's going to end up with in a $200 GSD. 

Also, there are lots of "Valley Bulldogs" for sale here lately... which makes sense, I guess, as a quick search tells me it's a Boxer/English Bulldog cross and the first ones showed up in Nova Scotia, one of my neighboring provinces. Why would someone do that? I know Dogbreedinfo is mostly crap, but even they don't make this mix sound appealing:



> A great deal of attention must be given to keeping the folds of the skin on the face very clean and dry, as well as the folds of skin in the tail area. These areas are highly prone to infection if they are not cleaned daily. They seem to have a tendency to get skin irritations and allergic reactions. An overweight Valley Bulldog can be a problem if their diet isn't monitored properly. Some Valley Bulldogs may have a problem breathing, depending upon how pushed in the snout is.
> 
> The folds of skin on the face, tail, belly, and genital area (on the female) should be kept extremely clean and dry on a daily basis. Make sure both of these areas are completely dried after a walk in the rain or a bath. Otherwise they will get infected.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

puppy.l0ve said:


> earlier in this thread i posted about a great dane for lease, they have since updated their ad and are now offering to pay for you to socialize their 7 month old dane.
> 
> "Im looking for someone to socialize my great dane pup.. She is 7 months old, gets along great with other dogs small or large, but people other them me and my girlfriend, she is totally afraid of.
> 
> ...


Ahhh yes... what a GREAT idea! Throw a people-dog onto complete strangers to force socialization without the owners present! Wow, just wow! And then let's look for these socialization-trainers on CL, a site incredibly popular for predators of all kinds. 

Yeah ... these people are just brilliant!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

CL is member moderated, I hope ya'll are flagging these bads ads. That's the only way to stop them.


----------

